# River the Golden Shovels Snow!



## Golden Trainer (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Now there's a dog with a job! So cute!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Going to have to teach Jige and the crew to shovel for us.


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

If you hoodwink them into thinking its a great game-goldens will do almost anything!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

That is a fantastic video. Thank you for sharing it; you brought a big smile to my face. I want to show my dog Sophie it...do a litle training . I hope River got lots of treats for the excellent job!!!!


----------



## Golden Trainer (Oct 6, 2012)

sophieanne said:


> I hope River got lots of treats for the excellent job!!!!


River got LOTS of COOKIES!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

that was really cute


----------

